# Lifesaver Buds



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2008)

This girl looks horrible over all but her buds look great. Frosty with purty orange hairs. Her yield is terrible but the smoke is incredible.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*looks good to me :hubba:*


----------



## Alistair (Nov 26, 2008)

My last grow I had a plant that was sick from over-fertilization and it looked awful, except for the really nice buds.  The smoke is really good too. What you have there looks really nice!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 26, 2008)

looks damn good to me bro.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Nov 26, 2008)

Those look great, BBP 

 Here are some Lifeshine pix for ya; they're very healthy growers!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh yeah Muddy that LS looks good and healthy. How old are they?


----------



## Muddy Paws (Nov 26, 2008)

They're only ten days old, you can practically watch them grow!

  They seem to enjoy vegging under HPS; I've been giving them 3 hours of fluorescent light a day. They're already working on the 2nd node so I plan to veg them for another week or two, then top and keep practicing training a few. 

  My other plants are supposed to finish up around the 15th of Dec so I'll have room just in time.

 Definitely _seed run_ territory, man!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2008)

Lol...i'm vegging under a hps atm too. My capacitor went out on my mh so while i'm waiting on my new one I have my seedlings under a 250w hps and about 50w 6500k cfl. I have a 6500k bulb and 10000k bulb for my mh. I'm going to play with the 10k and see how my girls like it.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice! Let me know how it goes, I'm going to invest/build a CFL light for vegging and start using it regularly..the plants seem to like the different spectrum offered by both.


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

mmmmmm. yummy!


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 14, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> This girl looks horrible over all but her buds look great. Frosty with purty orange hairs. Her yield is terrible but the smoke is incredible.



Usually my Lifesavers are the weirdest looking plants...  Not sure why.  I keep thinking I'm doing something wrong!  Makes me feel better, if that's ok, that you say yours look a little 'off' too... :giggle:  

Mine don't put out a lot, but it's a nice pain killer.  It doesn't have the great smell that my Razz has, and people seem to love purple buds.  But both go well at the co-ops in California.  
I think yours look better than mine!!!  eace:        Ette


----------

